
Discord Data Dump - bin0
http://discordgg.ga/dump.sql
======
markat
I have a (few) simple and possibly relevant question(s). Why? What is the
motive? I’m not sure I understand the intent of the words and dump. If someone
wanted to help discord users from being harmed from an unsafe service they
wouldn’t hate on the people they were trying to help and call them stupid nor
would they paste password data and hijack accounts.

That being said it feels more like someone with enough power, drive and
motivation to “terrorize” (since you’re throwing around terms like
fearmongering) a mass of people. Was this for credibility? If there was a
point besides pointing out security flaws what was it? Finally what is in it
for you? Someone is likely to gain after all. I would like some understanding,
and reasonable answers, though I would also understand if you didn’t respond
or feign interest.

~~~
markat
Of course this aimed at the (for the lack of a better word) hacker.

